# Fabricar un automata



## ZandoZtorm (Ene 27, 2007)

Hola a todos:

Me gustaria q me den alguna orientacion sobre como fabricar un automata q juegue balonpie ... puesto q he pedido ayuda a un profesor( en quien pense q me podia ayudar) y me dijo q no me meta en esas cosas puesto que aun no puedo entender esas cosas hasta el 5to o 6to ciclo...y la verdad es q me desanimo x unos instantes...pero no me dejare desalentar x su absurdo comentario y por eso os pido q me ayuden ...  

Gracias-


----------



## mabauti (Ene 27, 2007)

te recomiendo que empieces por esto que es sencillo:
http://www.cucabot.tk/


----------



## ZandoZtorm (Ene 28, 2007)

gracias


----------

